# Can i convert to disc breaks



## Noah_schouten (Apr 24, 2020)

I am looking to convert my 2010 Nissan Sentra CVT to rear dis brakes, i am wondering if this is posable and what parts i will need? if any one could give me advise that would be great.


----------

